# Argerich and the Ravel Piano Concerto in G Major



## wintersnowman (Feb 23, 2020)

She played this two days ago (at 78!). IMO, no one plays this better than her.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

She's brilliant, in this and countless other Concertos. But someone's always going to disagree with you......

This is a desert island disc for me:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

wintersnowman said:


> She played this two days ago (at 78!). IMO, no one plays this better than her.


Argerich is a unique phenomenon. I've loved her pairing of the Ravel G+ and Prokofiev #3 for decades!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

wintersnowman said:


> She played this two days ago (at 78!). IMO, no one plays this better than her.


Thanks for posting that. Enjoyed it immensely.

Argerich recordings have long been on my "must acquire" list, and I have acquired quite a few dozen, including the big box sets. A favorite pianist, indeed.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There are a few recordings of the Ravel concerto that seem exceptional to me and one of my favourite two is from Argerich.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

She owns that concerto... it has always been a favorite. She also owns the Prokofiev No.3 and the Schumann one. Oh, also Chopin's and Beethoven's ones! Not to mention Rachmaninov's No.3 and Mozart's No.20.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> She's brilliant, in this and countless other Concertos. But someone's always going to disagree with you......
> 
> This is a desert island disc for me:
> 
> View attachment 130703


I just got this as part of the EMI Icon box for Michelangeli. Excited to spend time with both of those recordings.

As for Argerich, I haven't heard her play this concerto, though I am a fan of her solo piano recordings for DG, I have the box set and love it all. But I want to get my hands on the box set with all the concertos she did conducted by Claudio Abbado. Including I believe a couple of Ravel G major (and at least one Prokofiev 3, also mentioned in this thread).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

She does indeed play it exceptionally, but I would take Michelangeli and Zimerman, who produce soundscapes that are absolutely ravishing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Argerich's first recording of the concerto - the one she did with Abbado - is a good one but as she matured she found a lot more to say about the piece. Michelangeli's is indeed a classic but the sound is far from perfect and, given that there are a good few viable alternatives, I rarely play it these days. I will say I have been disappointed by Zimerman in his recording (with Boulez) and also with Aimard's recording (also with Boulez). Aimard rarely disappoints me!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know Argerich's recording of Ravel G major. I have a recording of it played by Gwedolyn Mok - not exactly a household name, but it's a fine performance, gentle, fiery and dancing as the music requires.


----------

